# احرقى زوجك بالهنا و الشفاء



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*هو طبق اليوم 

سيدتي ربة البيت السعيد إليك هذه الوصفة الهنيه التي ستجعلك بالسعادة غنية:

1. ضعي زوجك في قدر من الاهتمام والمراعاة وأوقدي عليه نار الحب والأشواق(بس هدى النار شويه كي لا يحترق) 

2. واسكبي عليه من حنانك وعطفك (انتبهي لكي لا يغرق) 

3. ثم ملحيه بقليل من الابتسامة الدائمة (خليها خفيفة ولا تكثرين ... يقول هبله و لاحاجة ) 

4. ثم ضعي عليه شرائح من المزح والمرح الخفيف (لا تكثرين علشان ماتقلبش عليك) 

5. واحذري يدخل في المقادير شيء من الشك (ترى الطبخة تخرب كلها)

6. ثم حركي المزيج بملعقة من الأعصاب الهادئة (يعنى تمسكى نفسك لازم تتحملين معليش) 

7. بعد ذلك احكميه بغطاء من الثقة المفتوحة (مش الثقة العمياء انتبهى؟؟؟)

بالهناء والعافية ...و كل زوج و هو محروق
منقول
و يا رب كل الزوجات يتقنوا هذة الطبخة
صلوا من اجلي​*​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الاطباق الجامده دى​


----------



## وليم تل (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا بيشو
على الطبق الجميل
بس المهم يعرفوا يعملوة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الاطباق الجامده دى​



*شكرااااااا يا جميل علي مرورك
واي خددددددمة​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بيشو
> على الطبق الجميل
> بس المهم يعرفوا يعملوة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ودمت بود​



*شكرااااااا ياريس
علي مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​*


----------



## Ayrin (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يهنيكي 

مشكورة على الوصفات


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ayrin قال:


> ربنا يهنيكي
> 
> مشكورة على الوصفات



*شكراااااااااا
لمرورك
ملحوظة صغيرة اسمي بيشو
ولد يعني​*


----------



## twety (12 ديسمبر 2008)

> *6. ثم حركي المزيج بملعقة من الأعصاب الهادئة (يعنى تمسكى نفسك لازم تتحملين معليش) *


 
*طيب بامانه *
*البند ده مخصوص لكل الرجاله*
*ههههههههههههه*

*هما لما يكونوا كويسين*
*واعصابهم هاديه ويتناقشوا ببساطه*
*كل الامور هتتحل*

*لكن ازاى*
*لازم عرق سى السيد يطلع*
*ههههههههههه*

*شكرا بيشوى*
*ربنا يعوضك يافندم *


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *طيب بامانه *
> *البند ده مخصوص لكل الرجاله*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*شكرااااااا ياتويتي
علي مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*طبق جميل وبالهنا والشفا 

تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *طبق جميل وبالهنا والشفا
> 
> تسلم ايدك​*



*شكراااااااااااا
لمرورررررررك
اااي خدمة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*دي وصفة سهلة 
دي وصفة هايلة 
طيب مفيش شوية فلفل علشان الطعم هههههههه
مرسي خالص يا شيف بيشووووو​*


----------



## جارجيوس (13 ديسمبر 2008)

لو زوجتي تشوف الي كاتبو يمكن ان تأخذ العنوان فقط ههههههههههههههههههههه الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## Ayrin (13 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكراااااااااا
> لمرورك
> ملحوظة صغيرة اسمي بيشو
> ولد يعني​*




الله يهنيك و بعتدر للخطا 
مشكور للموضوع 

الغربة حولتني و نستني العربي ع:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:

ما انتبهت للاسم


----------



## hmmm (13 ديسمبر 2008)

دى وصفة هايلة  شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دي وصفة سهلة
> دي وصفة هايلة
> طيب مفيش شوية فلفل علشان الطعم هههههههه
> مرسي خالص يا شيف بيشووووو​*



*شكرااااااااااا لمرورك
فيه شوية شطة تنفع​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> لو زوجتي تشوف الي كاتبو يمكن ان تأخذ العنوان فقط ههههههههههههههههههههه الرب يسوع يباركك



*ههههههههههه
ربنا يحافظ عليك ويحميك هههههههه​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ayrin قال:


> الله يهنيك و بعتدر للخطا
> مشكور للموضوع
> 
> الغربة حولتني و نستني العربي ع:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:
> ...



*ولا لا لا لا لا يهمك
كلنا معرضييين للاخطاء​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

hmmm قال:


> دى وصفة هايلة  شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
لمرووووووووووووورك​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الاطباق الجامده دى​



موضوع دمه خفيف ومفيد أيضا شكرا ليك


صلى لاجللا رجااااااء


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع دمه خفيف ومفيد أيضا شكرا ليك
> 
> 
> صلى لاجللا رجااااااء



*شكراااااا لمرووورك
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك
ويحللك مشاكلك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك على الطبق الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> تسلم ايدك على الطبق الجميل
> ربنا يباركك



*شكرااااااااا لمرووورك
ربنا يبارك حيااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## متيكو (25 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه



*شكرااااااااااا لمرررروررررك
الرب يبارك حيااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------

